
Show HN: Git-heatmap – histogram of most-changed files - z1mm32m4n
https://github.com/jez/git-heatmap
======
pbw
That looks like a bar graph not a heat map. A heat map to me means you have
pixels or squares which are colored according to frequency or prevalence.

~~~
z1mm32m4n
Yeah, I realized that after I’d already published it!

It’s still a listing of “hot” files in some sense though.

------
barrystaes
> Display a heatmap for oft-edited files

I was surprised to see "often" shortened to "oft", i dont see that oft.

~~~
lucideer
Not exactly a shortening, per se. "oft-", not "oft", is the prefix[0] form of
"often".

I'd guess "oft" on it's own would probably be archaic.

[0] [https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/oft-](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/oft-)

------
chris__butters
This looks a great project but can't really see why you'd use it. It's awesome
to see which files have been edited the most but what would you do with that
information?

